# What did you learn in your CCDW class that you didn't already know?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Pros: I learned more from the instructor than the actual videos from his real world experiences and examples (Retired Police officer). Learned how to correctly draw a gun out of a holster and bring it to ready aim position. A wealth of tips from someone that has been there done that as well as you could tell he enjoyed teaching the class and not out just for a buck. 

Cons: I watched a bunch of videos of laws for the state of Kentucky, where the person reading them kept silent burping and their monotone about put me to sleep.


----------

